# Scam warning



## CoffeeClassics (Apr 19, 2011)

Just incase other internet suppliers use this site, thought I would just draw your attention to this guy:

Philipp Bauer, wanted expensive coffee equipment shipping to Malta, paying by credit card, using some shipping company he recommended. His IP address was Nigerian. Shipping company looked very dodgy too.

Apparently, the Marco quikbrew 6 he wanted was for personal use - now that is a heavy coffee user!


----------

